# Could someone explain foot and scat fetishes to me?



## Copain (Dec 19, 2012)

Let me start out by saying I have absolutely no problem with any fetish. People like what they like and it isn't my place to say they shouldn't.

I understand most fetishes and can typically figure out why most people enjoy them. However I just do not understand feet/scat fetishes or what about them people like. I'm hoping someone who enjoys these could explain to me their love for them so I might understand them better.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Dec 19, 2012)

Ask someone to shit on your feet and decide for yourself.


----------



## Kosdu (Dec 19, 2012)

Scat fetishes = aw fuck no that's gross man


Feet fetishes = eh


----------



## Cassedy (Dec 19, 2012)

I believe, it's another form of old submission/dominance play.
Also some furry species have very sexy feet.


----------



## Fallowfox (Dec 19, 2012)

Copain said:


> Let me start out by saying I have absolutely no problem with any fetish. People like what they like and it isn't my place to say they shouldn't.
> 
> I understand most fetishes and can typically figure out why most people enjoy them. However I just do not understand feet/scat fetishes or what about them people like. I'm hoping someone who enjoys these could explain to me their love for them so I might understand them better.



Neither of these things appeale to me so this is an outsider's perspective, unfortunately. 

The brain region associated with the feet is adjacent to the brain region responsible for sexual arousal, which may explain why feet are one of the most common fetishes. That doesn't concretely show that's the reason, but it's a strong suggestion for the connection. 

I do not know what the reason for scat fetishism is, though it's probably important to highlight that libidinal deviations don't always have evident reasons and arbitrariness may in fact be a valued aspect of sex. 

For instance you may want to mix genes and relationships in a population more thoroughly, from an evolutionary point of view. If the population density of fetishists of a certain variety is low then this means they must travel further to indulge their fetishism, which means that mixing is encouraged over greater distances and across further boundaries, whether or not the fetish makes 'sense' it could hypothetically perform an important evolutionary role.


----------



## benignBiotic (Dec 19, 2012)

One of those appeal to me (the one that isn't poop) but I'm not sure I can explain why its attractive. You just kind of like feet or you don't right? When my sexuality was budding almost ten years ago I realized "Hmm, I like feet." and it just kind of stuck. I have a particular attraction to claws, but again I can't really explain why. Just like 'em.


----------



## ADF (Dec 19, 2012)

Rather strange to include both of those in the same category of "eww-ness", as scat is a far more vile fetish than feet.

I think repeated association of those themes with sexual behaviour is undoubtedly going to reinforce those attractions. If you fap to feet, your brain is eventually going to associate those positive feelings of arousal and gratification with feet. Like they can make a dog/child salivate in response to stimuli they associate with food, repeated fapping to something is going to create that link in your brain with pleasure and that subject. Like how some people are aroused by female underwear because of the association with the body parts they are linked with.

Guesswork of course, but it sounds reasonable. That said, what caused the initial arousal to a subject that was later positively reinforced through repeated sexual activity associated with it is anyone's guess.


----------



## SirRob (Dec 19, 2012)

Are foot and scat fetishes the only ones that need to be explained? :I


----------



## Arshes Nei (Dec 19, 2012)

Copain said:


> Let me start out by saying I have absolutely no problem with any fetish. People like what they like and it isn't my place to say they shouldn't.
> 
> I understand most fetishes and can typically figure out why most people enjoy them. However I just do not understand feet/scat fetishes or what about them people like. I'm hoping someone who enjoys these could explain to me their love for them so I might understand them better.



Let me start out by saying I have absolutely no problem with any food. People like what they like and it isn't my place to say they shouldn't.

I  understand most foods out there and can typically figure out why most people enjoy them. However, I just do not understand why people eat pepperoni and pineapple or what about it that people like. I was hoping someone who enjoys these could explain their love for them  so I might understand them better.

....


----------



## Corto (Dec 19, 2012)

Let me start out by saying I have absolutely no problem with any questions. People ask what they don't know and it isn't my place to say they shouldn't.

I understand most questions and can typically figure out why most people ask them. However I just do not understand feet/scat fetishes questions or what about them people ignore. I'm hoping someone who asks these could explain to me their ignorance for them so I might understand them better.


----------



## Copain (Dec 19, 2012)

SirRob said:


> Are foot and scat fetishes the only ones that need to be explained? :I


It's not a case of others being 'normal' or these 'weird'. I just understand most others and trying to understand these better. I hate not knowing things


----------



## Dreaming (Dec 19, 2012)

Heh... different people, different interests I always say. It'd be best to ask those guys to explain it, but it'd be like asking anyone to explain their interests.


----------



## Streetcircus (Dec 19, 2012)

I'm a firm believer that most extreme fetishes are the result of some sort of trauma or disorder. Most likely, there was some event in the person's life that caused them to become internally conflicted. I think the healthier the development of a child, the less likely it is that they will develop a fetish.

I don't have any fetishes at all, and I think it's because if an attraction doesn't make perfect logical sense, then I can't be aroused by it. I understand that feet are not inherently sexual or pleasant, so my perception of feet is only from the most logical standpoint. I think you can be aroused or turned-off by anything by changing your perception of it.

Also, having an attraction and having a fetish are two different things. Being aroused by something can't be helped, but indulging in it despite the necessity of it is the result of immaturity. I think that's why it is completely appropriate to say that fetishistic behavior is wrong. Participating in it is a choice.


----------



## Copain (Dec 19, 2012)

Why be rude, nei? I'm not trying to be rude if you took I that way with my first post


----------



## benignBiotic (Dec 19, 2012)

Copain said:


> Why be rude, nei? I'm not trying to be rude if you took I that way with my first post


I don't think Nei was trying to be rude. S/he was just illustrating the point that trying to understand someone's fetish is comparable to trying to understand their taste in food.


----------



## Corto (Dec 19, 2012)

Yeah it'd be fair game to lock this thread because fetishes can't actually be explained. I mean, sure, you can go to a psychologist and end up getting some kind of Freudian (or otherwise) explanation on the basis behind the concept of "fetish" itself, but even if we had poop lovers here (which I pray to God we don't) and they decided to explain why they like poop, it wouldn't help you understand it at all. 


But I'm not locking it yet because I want this to exist as a painful reminder to Arshes of exactly what kind of forum she runs. I share your pain, Arshes, but through it we must learn to endure.


----------



## Copain (Dec 19, 2012)

To try and be more blunt, I'm not asking if it's psychological, I'm asking what it is about it that sexually interest them.

for instance, I know someone who likes vore and he likes the thought of someone's mass being added to another as they eat. Another who likes macro enjoys the thought of growth


----------



## benignBiotic (Dec 19, 2012)

Copain said:


> To try and be more blunt, I'm not asking if it's psychological, I'm asking what it is about it that sexually interest them.
> 
> for instance, I know someone who likes vore and he likes the thought of someone's mass being added to another as they eat. Another who likes macro enjoys the thought of growth


Well that's what we're trying to say. It can't really be explained to someone who doesn't share the attraction. What you're asking for maybe isn't appropriate for this forum? I think.


----------



## Kazooie (Dec 19, 2012)

Corto said:


> but even if we had poop lovers here (which I pray to God we don't)


What, why? Considering this is a furry forum, I'm sure plenty of people have really messed-up fetishes. The important thing isn't to not have them, but to _keep them to yourself_.


----------



## Copain (Dec 19, 2012)

benignBiotic said:


> Well that's what we're trying to say. It can't really be explained to someone who doesn't share the attraction. What you're asking for maybe isn't appropriate for this forum? I think.


If it isn't, I apologize. I don't really use these much. I figured since normal FA was so open, the forums would be as well. That was hastey on my part I guess.


----------



## Corto (Dec 19, 2012)

It's so inappropriate it's not even funny. And also, there's really no one here that can provide such an answer, if it did exist.


----------



## Ozriel (Dec 19, 2012)

Copain said:


> If it isn't, I apologize. I don't really use these much. I figured since normal FA was so open, the forums would be as well. That was hastey on my part I guess.



You could always look up "Scat" on the mainsite and ask various people why they like poopoo.
Unless some random chap PMs you here and tells you their reasons for liking poop.


You know...I always thought a scat fetish was getting off to Scat jazz music. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3cnQCk0u49w

Boy, was I wrong.


----------



## Copain (Dec 19, 2012)

Corto said:


> It's so inappropriate it's not even funny. And also, there's really no one here that can provide such an answer, if it did exist.


Different strokes for different folks. To be blunt, the fandom as a whole is considered creepy to most. Not sure it'd be right to go around judging people because they like something different..

Wouldn't know if anyone could provide an answer until I tried. I seek understanding and so I use the resources available


----------



## Arshes Nei (Dec 19, 2012)

How about this question. If you are so interested in understanding them, why not contact those people into them in private?

That way they don't have to open themselves to misinterpretation/scrutiny on a public forum.


----------



## Copain (Dec 19, 2012)

Ozriel said:


> You could always look up "Scat" on the mainsite and ask various people why they like poopoo.
> Unless some random chap PMs you here and tells you their reasons for liking poop.


Ah, but you can always expect more flavorful responses on a forum , discussions that happen from things like this can be a fun read


----------



## Arshes Nei (Dec 19, 2012)

Copain said:


> Ah, but you can always expect more flavorful responses on a forum , discussions that happen from things like this can be a fun read



So basically you're shitposting then? So you can incite the ire of people? Tell me again why we shouldn't lock this again.


----------



## Ozriel (Dec 19, 2012)

Copain said:


> Ah, but you can always expect more flavorful responses on a forum , discussions that happen from things like this can be a fun read



Actually, the mainsite is better. You'll get more butthurt.




Arshes Nei said:


> So basically you're shitposting then? So you can incite the ire of people? Tell me again why we shouldn't lock this again.


Some people have a fetish of being banned too.


----------



## Copain (Dec 19, 2012)

Arshes Nei said:


> How about this question. If you are so interested in understanding them, why not contact those people into them in private?
> 
> That way they don't have to open themselves to misinterpretation/scrutiny on a public forum.


I suppose I didn't expect the forum to be an uptight place where people have to be worried about being talked down to for being different.


----------



## Arshes Nei (Dec 19, 2012)

Ok I'm locking this. the "Fun read" *wink wink* just showed up the true purpose of this thread. No more.


----------



## Ozriel (Dec 19, 2012)

Copain said:


> I suppose I didn't expect the forum to be an uptight place where people have to be worried about being talked down to for being different.



Go to sofurry if you want loose assholes. They'll answer your question better than the FAFers.


----------



## Corto (Dec 19, 2012)

So, who was betting on "troll"?


----------

